# Passt eine Corsair H110i GT in ein Chaser Mk1 Gehäuse (Deckenmontage)?



## GumpyOM (29. April 2015)

*Passt eine Corsair H110i GT in ein Chaser Mk1 Gehäuse (Deckenmontage)?*

Hallo,
die Frage sagt ja eigentlich schon alles aus; die Lüfter würden durch Noctua NF -A14 PWM ersetzt werden (was ja platztechnisch nichts ausmachen dürfte). Mir geht es vor allem darum, ob die vorhandenen Bohrungen an der Oberseite des Gehäuse zur Montage reichen, oder ob noch zusätzlicher Bastelaufwand nötig wird. 

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------

